# Producing programs for non-film background



## davew1 (May 19, 2011)

Hey there!

I am wondering if anyone can help me identify major Producing programs that are particularly friendly towards applicants without any film background / experience?  I graduated with a finance bachelors 4 years ago and have been working as a banker since.  I love films and want to leverage my business experience to become a producer.  I have been researching various producing programs and it seems like Stark and Chapman are more open-minded than others (am I correct?)

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Marisah (May 24, 2011)

Just a clarification on Stark vs Production at USC. Stark is a Producing focused program that accepts 25 students every Fall (only) for a two year program.  The other one is Production, in which you learn all aspects of film production and then specialize in one - editing, directing, cinematography, sound, producing, writing - and they accept around 50 students in both Fall and Spring. Both of these programs you can graduate and be a producer.

Stark is super competitive because it is probably the best Producing program out there. I wouldn't let that discourage you though, your finance background would be great as a producer! Also, in general USC is more open to non-film backgrounds. It tends to be a philosophy of the school to bring in a wide variety of people. I'm in Production at USC and I had never touched a camera before I got here.


----------



## davew1 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement guys. I will likely apply to both USC and Chapman but prioritize USC

Marisah: Yes I would be applying to the Producing program since I want to deal with the business side. Also I am not sure I am able to put together the creative portfolio required for the Production program.


----------



## Aladdin (May 26, 2011)

Dave,

I would actually argue that most producing programs not only accept, but encourage individuals with unrelated backgrounds to apply. They see it as adding diversity to the program since it would bring in individuals with many different types of experiences. I think those experiences may prove to be more useful and applicable than those who have only studied film for their entire career. For example, if you take a kid fresh out of a film school with their BA in film production, they might not necessarily have anything to bring to the table except that. On the other hand, if an applicant did their undergrad in an unrelated field and went to work a few years, they could be a much more valuable addition. I personally feel that the best stories come from experience. It adds an emotional depth that distinguishes the work from that of someone who is just copying or relaying the stories of others. 

Sorry for the long post, I hope you find it helpful. I also wish you the best and definitely encourage you to apply!


----------

